# BRAZIL WAS STOLEN.....!!!! FOLLOW THESE LINKS FOR THE TRUTH. THE GOVERNMENT IS DELETING THE TRUTH !!



## thirteenknots (Nov 4, 2022)

#BrazilWasStolen - Twitter Search / Twitter 

La Derecha Diario (@laderechadiario) / Twitter 

#fraude - Twitter Search / Twitter 

Carla Bandeira de Mello on Twitter: "Some slides from audit published by audit team in YouTube live these evening #BrazilWasStolen @realpfigueiredo @DefesaGovBr @exercitooficial https://t.co/Vr4VKNQPoS" / Twitter


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 12, 2022)

*BOLSANARO IS A HERO !* LULA IS A CRIMINAL ....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602310983875457024


----------



## crush (Dec 12, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> *BOLSANARO IS A HERO !* LULA IS A CRIMINAL ....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602310983875457024


Cheaters suck!!!


----------

